# website design



## bigdig1333 (Aug 17, 2008)

Does anyone have their own website? If so what program do you use to set it up? thanks Dave


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: website design

Welcome to the forum, Dave.  I use Dreamweaver for websites, but I also do commercial sites.

What do you want from a website?  What kind of elements are you looking for? 

Is it just for pictures? Discussions? Presenting information?

Do you have a domain name?

Do you have a hosting service yet?  Most hosting services have simple website design templates for those that don't want to learn the details. Makes it much easier.

I've used DreamHost.com for hosting before, but they aren't exactly for the faint of heart.

More input ....


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: website design

I use Register.com

I can build it and edit it myself.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 17, 2008)

Re: website design

I'm fortunate to be able to log onto this forum.


----------



## utmtman (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: website design

LOL Jim, I use Yahoo Geocites for my web page, figured it was easy enough for me to handle.


----------



## DL Rupper (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: website design

Y'all are smarty pants. :bleh:    :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: website design



Actually, most people will not follow through with a travel website. It is not all that easy to keep up with. I see a lot that only last for a couple of seasons. (Kirk and Pam are an exception!)


To make it interesting, you have to post (and picture) what you are doing all the time. You have to be committed (!) to doing it. 

 And you can't be overly sensitive when your own family "can't find the time" to participate in your travelog. Most won't.  

Which reminds me that there is a website designed for travel postings called: MyTripJournal


----------



## try2findus (Aug 18, 2008)

Re: website design

We also use and love Mytripjournal.com.  We also recommend Travelblog.org as well.   Travelblog.org allows you to post more photos free of charge.  We have posted the past 2 years of vacation and find both very easy to use!  We really enjoy reading travel blogs. Especially the ones from here in the USA.


----------



## ironart (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: website design

When I first got started with my website I did it myself and it really was a chore.   I now have my young nephew do it for me......Young??  I guess he is in his late 20's now...
It is awful to get Old.....   Anyway, not to wonder,  I use 1dollarhosting.com for the hosting service......I have had great luck with them and they only cost $1.00 per month ($12.00 per Year).....You can't beat that with a stick...

Good Luck


----------



## Kirk (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: website design

We have had our website on our own domain (1Tree, as in Wood with no s) since we began. I have always used MS Frontpage to compose the pages but we just used mostly custom html to operate the page. Recently we reformatted our  complete site and are now running the server software from Joomla.


----------



## ironart (Aug 19, 2008)

Re: website design

Having your own Domain is the only way to go....That way you don't have all those "pup-up" advertisers trying to get your viewers attention.


----------



## Tigorin (Sep 14, 2020)

By the way, as for the design, I can tell you already now, because many people are looking for and thinking about how to create a site design now or what will be the design solutions for next year. Many webmasters are trying to study trends and new influences, including in web design, because I can immediately who also of these, I can help with this. I already know where you can read about it, I was able to find here https://merehead.com/blog/10-top-graphic-design-trends-2021/ top 10 trends in graphic design for next year. I learned a lot of important and interesting things. I recommend it.


----------



## RichardDCutler (Aug 15, 2021)

Check LinkedIn background templates!


----------



## SamanthaMcLean (Oct 1, 2021)

I recommend you go to Behance and Dribble, there web designers and many people of similar professions publish their work, you can find a person whose work you like and contact him! Good luck.


----------



## davidosmani (Dec 19, 2022)

bigdig1333 said:


> Does anyone have their own website? If so what program do you use to set it up? thanks Dave


Travelblog.org allows you to post more photos free of charge. We Speed Test  have posted the past 2 years of vacation and find both very easy to use! We really enjoy reading travel blogs.


----------

